# Add a stampede string to a hat?



## barrelracer1029 (Aug 22, 2008)

I am in the Ohio Top Hands Rodeo Drill Team and I have to buy a certain white hat from Rods but it's expensive and I want to make sure it doesn't fly off while I'm riding fast. Is there any way to attach a stampede string to it without it looking tacky? Stampede string= a strap that goes under your chin to keep your hat on


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Can you do it somewhere in the lining band so it is on the inside? I know at work we have chin straps that can be attached through the little holes on the sides of the hat, I think they are ventilating holes? But I have seen customers put them in the band on the inside of the hat.


----------



## ponyup04 (Jul 22, 2008)

It is easy to install a stampede string to your hat. First, there are mainly two different styles of stampede strings. 1) a looped style, that requires two small holes in the hat and the string actually forms a hat band around the hat. 2) The cotter pin style, which is the one that you are looking for. You just need to slide the cotter pins in between the lining of the hat and the brim. Once you have them in the spot that fits you the best, usually right behind the ears, just spread the cotter pins apart. Personally, I never think that a good looking stampede string looks tacky, and they are perfect for any Equine event involving speed. They certaily save a great deal of Cowboy hats. Here is an article on how to install a stampede string on your cowboy hat. Under Construction on Squidoo


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't buy the expensive hats but those that I have bought had these little nylon rope type things about 1/2 an inch long attached to the underside of the brim at the band. I never used them but just kinda assumed that they were there to attach a stampede string. I usually just use a sharp knife and put a hole on each side in the corner where the brim meets the crown and use the loop style. And I agree, a properly done stampede string never looks tacky. You might consider finding a fancier one that will match the quality of the hat. I always thought that the horsehair braided strings looked cool.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Although I have started wearing a helmet more when I ride, I do have stampede strings in all my cowboy hats. I like the cotter pin type. There are some pretty cool ones out there. I have several made of kangaroo and some horsehair ones that are very pretty. 
The cotter pin type are almost like sticking a large needle through the hat liner/band.
If your hat has no liner/band, I think your better off with the string type. 
Here is a site with a photo adding a string type. I have ordered from this site before, they have good quality stuff if your interested.
http://www.outwestsaddlery.com/html/stampede_strings.html


----------



## ponyup04 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Link for installing a stampede string*

Here is the link for the information on how to install a stampede string. I hope this helps. Roberta


----------

